# Portuguese Tumblers



## Gonzalezer

Hello All

Does anyone here know anything on The Portuguese Tumbler Breed?
I bought a Pair at the Lancaster Show and I now have 2 week old Squabs.
These Babies are Gorgeous, I can't wait for them to be full grown.
Any information would be helpful, as I have tried searching the web and have not had much luck  
I know they are a Tumbler and I am sure the smallets of the Tumblers too, but any distinctive flying paterns or information would be nice to have.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Steph

I have been breeding and showing portuguese tumblers for five years now. I find them a really lovely bird. PM me if you have any questions or want the standard.


----------



## Gonzalezer

Thank you Steph

Any information would be Great.
The Gentleman I bought them from at the Lancaster show mentioned that the pair I bought is not show quality, but he does have show birds if I am interested, His birds received highest scores that day.
Unfortunate, I can't find his number and he lives 5 or 6 hours away from me.

I tried to PM you, but I got an error (member not excepting PM messages).
Any information you can share can be sent to [email protected].
Thank you once again.


----------



## Gonzalezer

By the way, that is a Beautiful Bird you have there.


----------



## Steph

Ok. I will send you the show standard.


----------



## Plainsman Lofts

Hello Gonzalezer,
I got my first P.T.'s in 2008. I show and fly all my birds, except my breeders. I am the Eastern district director. If you would like I can send you a new member booklet that is packed with history, standard, colors, past newsletters, etc. for just $10 and that gets you a one year membership as well. I'm not sure if the written standard in the UK reads the same as the USA standard Because we adopted the original Portuguese standard when the PTCA was organized in 2005. 

Kevin


----------

